# Wonder why it is....



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

When it's late, and I'm tired, and I sit in the recliner... Pipe in hand and contemplating life's mysteries.... I wonder....

Why do you never see naked women with corncob pipes?

Why aren't there more naked women with ANY pipes?

If a naked woman smoked a Peterson, would it change the meaning of "P-Lip"?

If a small breasted woman smoked a Dunhill, would it then be considered a Molehill?



And I ain't even drinking tonight.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> When it's late, and I'm tired, and I sit in the recliner... Pipe in hand and contemplating life's mysteries.... I wonder....
> 
> Why do you never see naked women with corncob pipes?
> 
> ...


You have me wondering where the naked women are? :hmm:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> You have me wondering where the naked women are? :hmm:


Exactly!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Here ye, here ye, by royal declaration,...

Bring on the naked women....


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Here ye, here ye, by royal declaration,...
> 
> Bring on the naked women....


I concur, this is a most righteous declaration!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

♫Where oh where can my "naked" baby be.....♫


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay, I'm now rested a bit, bit I still wonder where they are.

I mean, there are tons of naked, cigar smoking babes but the only pipe smoking "female" in an unclothed condition I could find was an elderly woman in Africa with no teeth and that would have maybe been better off with clothes on... At least for me anyways. Let me just say that gravity had not been kind to her.

Where are they?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I used to want to grow old and fat. Rich in family and happines!
Now I will live to search out naked women with (or without) pipes!
Whose extremities stand the test of time and defy gravity!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I see naked women all the time smoking the pipe .


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I see naked women all the time smoking the pipe .


Boom goes the dynamite!!! :faint:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I see naked women all the time smoking the pipe .


Well played, sir!ound:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

"the" or "a"?

:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate to say it, but the real truth of the matter is that most pipe smoking erotica in the past was not of the hetro variety. I think that explains the lack of what you seek. In fact, only the efforts of fine BOTLs like Dubinthedam and RequiemPipes over the past few years to build a real YouTube pipe smoking community have made it safe for those of us with a hetro bent to search for pipe smoking videos on YouTube.

Now about these naked cigar smoking women...hmmmmm....glad I've recently started to smoke cigars regularly. Off to google to do some reseach ...girl + cigar + ????  Uh honey, what's that on my screen? Honestly, I was only searching for the best price on Hoyo Excaliburs....


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

> You have me wondering where the naked women are?


well there not at my house if anyones asking.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Personally I think there should be more naked women, smoking hot!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Pipe Magazine has a Pipe Babe section, unfortunately no nakedness though -http://pipesmagazine.com/pipe-smoking-females-girls-smoking-pipes-pipe-babes/

This may be as close as you get.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I may be in the minority here, but when I'm smoking a cigar, the last thing I'm thinking about is naked women. Not even after I'm done smoking do I want anything to do with naked women.

Now before smoking? You betcha.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Are you guys kidding me? No one has seen this before? Sure they're not naked but sometimes less is more, and there is even one for you Dale









Pipe Smoking Females :: Girls Smoking Pipes :: Pipe Babes | Pipes Magazine - The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Holy Moly... If'n I wasn't a married man....... Woot!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hell Dale, all you need is a better imagination! I'm sitting in the airport right now, and while there's technically no smoking, that gorgeous blonde sitting across the way is naked and smoking a nice bent briar - in my mind anyway!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Now about these naked cigar smoking women...hmmmmm....glad I've recently started to smoke cigars regularly. Off to google to do some reseach ...girl + cigar + ????  Uh honey, what's that on my screen? Honestly, I was only searching for the best price on Hoyo Excaliburs....


Well be share to share your cool "finds!" :razz:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Get her a tamper, come on!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

User Name said:


> Get her a tamper, come on!


She's got some in her purse!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You guys do know that we do have at least one hot pipe smoking babe as a member round here right.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> You guys do know that we do have at least one hot pipe smoking babe as a member round here right.


 I am embarrassed to admit I hadn't realized, lol, but I do get your username now! :nod: No spikes, hilarious!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> When it's late, and I'm tired, and I sit in the recliner... Pipe in hand and contemplating life's mysteries.... I wonder....
> 
> Why do you never see naked women with corncob pipes?
> 
> ...


None of you know her so i feel ok saying this.

but this is hilarious irony.

My girlfriend is bisexual, and her ex who she was with for like 2 years.. is a chick.

she's both our best friends, they just didn't work as a couple *whatever hahaha*

and she lives kinda far away.

She's a lesbian, so she treats me like "one of the guys" in the same way you talk to your buddies about weird shit you wouldnt talk to some random girl about

She smokes cigs and has been wanting to quit and has been asking me questions about pipes

I bombed her with a MM corn cob and a few bowls of every type of tobacco i have

I texted her after i noticed the delivery conf went through (I titled the package to "Funbags" cause she has huuuge boobs and everyone rips on her for it (see..like the guys lol)

anyway...

She texted me back and said "Im smokin' the pipe naked on mah porch"

So there. Girls with big boobs smoking a MM corn cob naked

Did i make your day? XD

----------

lol Shannon I noticed you were a girl but not the no spikes comment XD thats awesome!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


>


Here ya go, Dale.

http://www.meerschaummerchant.com/images/Product/icon/3987.jpg


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ya know Jim... I have actually considered getting one of those. That was until I showed it to my Wife. So much for that idea. :kicknuts:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

If a woman is smoking a pipe (or a cigar) naked, and no man is around to see...is she really naked?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> If a woman is smoking a pipe (or a cigar) naked, and no man is around to see...is she really naked?


Only if she takes pics and/or video and sends to all of us. :nod:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Only if she takes pics and/or video and sends to all of us. :nod:


hahaha i shoulda asked for a picture

Mighta got slapped.. by everyone XD


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Shannen is a girl?

ewww...cooties.





Are you sure?


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

This was the best I could find outside Pipe Magazine, sorry Dale not naked but close.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Id say thats because cigars enjoy an "edgy, sophisticated" existance. There is also alot more marketing that goes into them and it seems that its always been the case. Tony Hyman's "history of cigars" was a real eye opener to the way it really led all sorts of new ideas to the consumer market.

Pipes arent really regarded as edgy. The women who enjoy the smell are reminded of fatherly figures. Not something conducive to have thoughts of getting in skimpy outfits and sexy poses.

And then there is tha "phallus" bit. Just sayin


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

User Name said:


> Shannen is a girl?
> 
> ewww...cooties.
> 
> Are you sure?





Zogg said:


> lol Shannon I noticed you were a girl but not the no spikes comment XD thats awesome!





Xodar said:


> I am embarrassed to admit I hadn't realized, lol, but I do get your username now! :nod: No spikes, hilarious!












Sorry, I posted via cell phone so I wasn't more specific. I was talking about Tash, our lady piper from down under.

Geez, lay offa my puffer you sickos.:woohoo:

HE can't help it, HE doesn't have spikes. LOL


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This confusion was down right hilarious! :brick:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Guilty here also... Now I just feel stupid.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Sorry, I posted via cell phone so I wasn't more specific. I was talking about Tash, our lady piper from down under.
> 
> Geez, lay offa my puffer you sickos.:woohoo:
> 
> HE can't help it, HE doesn't have spikes. LOL


I knew you were talking about Tash, but I couldn't resist letting them run with it for a while. 

Here's a lady who makes pipe smoking videos on YouTube.

YouTube - blithepipe's Channel


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

No need to feel dumb guys. I should have been more specific. I certainly would have had I known my post would call into question my gender. LOL

Back on topic, Dale google hot babe smoking a pipe. You will get some nice results. None nude. But like has been said. Sometimes more is less.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

LMAO... Thank's *GUYS*!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Sorry, I posted via cell phone so I wasn't more specific. I was talking about Tash, our lady piper from down under.
> 
> Geez, lay offa my puffer you sickos.:woohoo:
> 
> HE can't help it, HE doesn't have spikes. LOL


Hahaha, D'oh. The pic sums up how I am feeling now pretty well.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't think HE was a girl.

He digs the Swedish chicks... :thumb:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I knew you were talking about Tash, but I couldn't resist letting them run with it for a while.


So...where is this Tash? Lascivious minds want to know how she fits the bill in the context of this thread -- a video would suffice.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I knew you were talking about Tash, but I couldn't resist letting them run with it for a while.


So...where is this Tash? Lascivious minds want to know how she fits the bill in the context of this thread -- a jpg would suffice but a short video would be better.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

User Name said:


> I didn't think HE was a girl.
> 
> He digs the Swedish chicks... :thumb:


Same here, his past posts tipped me off.

Also... Who doesn't? Lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> So...where is this Tash? Lascivious minds want to know how she fits the bill in the context of this thread -- a jpg would suffice but a short video would be better.


It is a great Botl's wife. She drops in every now and again. Her and her husband are great people.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Oops. Misread that...now I'm stuck with no way to delete this and nothing clever to say. sigh.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Oops. Misread that...now I'm stuck with no way to delete this and nothing clever to say. sigh.


lol its all good, just figured i would head you off.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> Okay, I'm now rested a bit, bit I still wonder where they are.
> 
> I mean, there are tons of naked, cigar smoking babes but the only pipe smoking "female" in an unclothed condition I could find was an elderly woman in Africa with no teeth and that would have maybe been better off with clothes on... At least for me anyways. *Let me just say that gravity had not been kind to her.
> 
> Where are they?*


My guess would be at her knees? :mrgreen:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Man you guys are in rare form today.:hat:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tash has not seen this thread yet but I'm LMAOP!!!!!

For you Jim.


Thankyou Zach, I am humled.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Tash has not seen this thread yet but I'm LMAOP!!!!!
> 
> For you Jim.
> 
> ...


Tashaz.. I do believe you WILL be in the dog house when she does... LOL


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Tash has not seen this thread yet but I'm LMAOP!!!!!
> 
> For you Jim.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Warren! (That looks suspiciously like a cob. Dale will be very excited if it is.)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Warren! (That looks suspiciously like a cob. Dale will be very excited if it is.)


It is a cob and you can blame Ron Shuckins for it. LOL



WyldKnyght said:


> Tashaz.. I do believe you WILL be in the dog house when she does... LOL


And that would be a departure from my normal state of existence how? :biglaugh:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> It is a cob and you can blame Ron Shuckins for it. LOL
> 
> And that would be a departure from my normal state of existence how? :biglaugh:


You poor soul LOL LOL :loco:


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

No dog house here. All's good guy's. Loving this thread !


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Tashy said:


> No dog house here. All's good guy's. Loving this thread !


It has been quite a hoot!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

:lol: ... This place ROCKS!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wanna put a shout out there to Tashy for being such a good sport. You are truly an asset to this place and I hope you continue to support us in our madness. Even if my masculinity comes into question, its worth it to have such a great member round here.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

shannensmall said:


> Just wanna put a shout out there to Tashy for being such a good sport. You are truly an asset to this place and I hope you continue to support us in our madness. Even if my masculinity comes into question, its worth it to have such a great member round here.


Not to mention that she is also a sexy pipe smoker. :mrgreen:

Warren is a blessed man indeed.

Love ya Warren & Tash :hug:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Not to mention that she is also a sexy pipe smoker. :mrgreen:
> 
> Warren is a blessed man indeed.
> 
> Love ya Warren & Tash :hug:


Since this is a lighthearted thread....wondered what happened to you Donnie..


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

piperdown said:


> Since this is a lighthearted thread....wondered what happened to you Donnie..


I was participating in a back pain study/clinic. ray:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I was participating in a back pain study/clinic. ray:


So you got a breast reduction? :kicknuts:oke:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

shannensmall said:


> So you got a breast reduction? :kicknuts:oke:


Nah, I have pretty much give up dieting. :r


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Not to mention that she is also a sexy pipe smoker. :mrgreen:
> 
> Warren is a blessed man indeed.
> 
> Love ya Warren & Tash :hug:


Now with all these compliments Tash is getting, I'm just glad we are on the other side of the world. Otherwise you buggers would be dropping by all the time for an... ahem.... smoke! LOL. Thankyou Donnie & Shannen.:mrgreen:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheap Flights to Australia  :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Cheap Flights to Australia  :lol:


:r:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::behindsofa:


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> Not to mention that she is also a sexy pipe smoker.


_Thank you very much kind sir! :kiss: _


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just couldn't resist that.


----------

